# Tilt Wall Project After the Rain



## jar546 (Oct 28, 2019)

This is a cool photo I took after it rained on a tilt wall project for a new school.  Reflections.....


----------



## cda (Oct 29, 2019)

Nice reflection


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 29, 2019)

Any safety hazards to report?


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 30, 2019)

Water indicates flat slab within tolerance.


----------



## my250r11 (Oct 30, 2019)

Depends on job specs. some are + or - 1/4", some 1/2"


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 30, 2019)

Oh... were just suppose to comment on the Time Magazine photo of the year entry? 

Dang... I thought there was a code violation somewhere that I missed.


----------



## ICE (Oct 30, 2019)

Pcinspector1 said:


> Oh... were just suppose to comment on the Time Magazine photo of the year entry?
> 
> Dang... I thought there was a code violation somewhere that I missed.


Hey now...he’s an electrical inspector that didn’t get his feet wet.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 30, 2019)

Some days you just want to do a drive-by, hate cleaning my boots.


----------



## ICE (Oct 30, 2019)

Pcinspector1 said:


> hate cleaning my boots.


Mine get polished every morning around 4:00 am.


----------

